# Anne Rice is Back and Doing Werewolves



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

> Yep, another story from the recently completed San Diego Comic-Con. Not sure how this one slipped under our radar, but fan favorite author Anne Rice told MTV Geek during the event that she's working on a new project: a werewolf-themed book entitled The Wolf Gift.
> 
> This new tome is in conjunction with the previously announced adaptations of her work scheduled to come out as comics from IDW Publishing (Servant of the Bones) and Yen Press (Interview with the Vampire). She describes The Wolf Gift as follows:
> _
> ...


http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/46032/anne-rice-writing-new-werewolf-themed-book-wolf-gift (there's video there as well)

Hurray! From an interview with MTV at Comic-Con, Anne Rice has announced she's writing a new book and this time it's about Werewolves .... I trolled around the interwebs for more details but so far it looks like everyone is just reporting off this same interview. so good. I'm a definite fan and I'm glad she's moving away from her vampires and witches - I think she's done what she can with them ....

... I do kinda hope there is an historical perspective to this new one and including the Talamasca would not disappoint me either ....


----------



## Casper Parks (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.... Glad to see she is doing good... Her son has a following as well, although I do not read his books

On a side note, your avatar is great... You may want to check out this site, sure you'd get a laugh...

http://spockisnotimpressed.tumblr.com/

Kindleboard thread...

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,77479.0.html


----------



## HDJensen (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to admit I'm intrigued. Interview With a Vampire will always be a favorite of mine. Werewolves would be interesting.


----------



## Izzy Hammerstein (Jul 6, 2011)

HDJensen said:


> I have to admit I'm intrigued. Interview With a Vampire will always be a favorite of mine. Werewolves would be interesting.


Interview with a Werewolf?
Or the Dog Whisperer?


----------



## barbara elsborg (Oct 13, 2010)

That is interesting! I did like most of her books!! Some were a bit heavy going but the creation of LeStat - fantastic - a sexy guy with no sex in the story to speak of! Very clever.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

The "Interview with a Vampire" series is the standard by which I judge all other vampire books, lol.  I tried to get into her other books, though, (like "Memnoch the Devil"), but just couldn't do it.  Werewolves, though, could be interesting.


----------



## KathyGleason (May 5, 2011)

Ooh, that sounds good. I've never been that crazy about her vampire books, but I love werewolf stories so I'll definitely give that a try!


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

I was a die hard Rice fan when I was a teen. I loved the Vampire Chronicles, the Mayfair witches, and even her Sleeping Beauty trilogy (ok, I was a naughty teen, apparently), but when she went to writing religious books, I just stopped reading her. It's like Metallica suddenly singing country music or something. I'm glad to see she's getting back to her paranormal roots and hope her years away haven't diluted her ability to write it.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

The first vampire books I ever read were Anne Rice books. I fell in love and have loved reading vampire books ever since. I hated it when she stopped writing about them and I am so happy to hear she will be writing about Werewolves. I am sure she will do a great job. I agree with the above poster that I judge all vampire books on hers. I really liked the earlier Laurell Hamilton books but they went downhill after the first few. I have heard she is coming back to the earlier way she wrote the first books so I may give her another try.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Just don't make them all gooshy and romantic.  I always preferred werewolves to vampires, anyway.


----------



## Kimberly Van Meter (Apr 22, 2011)

I love Anne Rice. So happy to hear she's writing again. 

Kimberly V.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

Love her! Cannot wait to see what Anne Rice does with the old werewolf lore. Should be amazing! 
For other AR fans, one of her lesser discussed books, "The Mummy" is a great read - check it out if you need something to tide you over.


----------



## BiancaSommerland (Mar 8, 2011)

This outta be good. Dark, sexy, scary...and the visuals...

I couldn't get into her witch books, but I loved the vampire ones. Maybe I'll check out The Mummy. Thanks for the suggestion, Ann! 

And thank you for the thread, Geoffrey, now I know to keep an eye out for this book!


----------



## Jordan Parkes (Jul 16, 2011)

Well that's interesting! I would love to see if she can do something with werewolves. I haven't really read an author that has done them really well. (for me at least, don't bite me.)


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Well her writing was always good, but the concept of her writing religious stuff didn't even remotely appeal to me.  Anyhow, she always had this fetish with the theme of angry or angsty-ish spirits that wanted to be made flesh.  Too much of one theme in too many books, I began to get tired of it.  I hope to heavens that doesn't show up in the new stuff 'cause I'm slightly interested in reading it.

And the Beauty series... I read one of them and just OMG.  That was way out of my league nasty.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm curious where the setting will be.  I just love the ones set in New Orleans.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

Look out world. The ORIGINAL Queen of the Damned has returned!


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

I've never read any of her work, but seen the Interview With a Vampire movie. If I wanted to try some of her stuff, what would be the best place to start, that book?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Colin Taber said:


> I've never read any of her work, but seen the Interview With a Vampire movie. If I wanted to try some of her stuff, what would be the best place to start, that book?


That's a pretty good place to start. It has the benefit of being her first full length novel as well as her most acclaimed.

Book Geek Fact: Anne wrote this in response to the death of her daughter Michelle from Leukemia.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I never even realised that she'd written any werewolf stories, let alone a book. Yes, this does sound interesting. INTERVIEW was a truly great, intelligent horror novel.


----------



## Colin Taber (Apr 4, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> That's a pretty good place to start. It has the benefit of being her first full length novel as well as her most acclaimed.
> 
> Book Geek Fact: Anne wrote this in response to the death of her daughter Michelle from Leukemia.


Thanks for confirming. I'll add it to my TBR list.


----------



## A. S. Warwick (Jan 14, 2011)

Werewolves need some love - after all, they are wall cooler than those poser vamp could ever wish to be


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

A.S. Warwick said:


> Werewolves need some love - after all, they are wall cooler than those poser vamp could ever wish to be


I'm curious how she's going to write werewolves in the Lovin' context. Her vampires were very sensual and asexual. Her Witches were a hot mess of fornication (which is not to say I didn't love the Mayfairs). I curious if these werewolves are going to be old school a la Lon Chaney Jr. or if they're going to be more like contemporary werewolf families .... Or if (and I hope) she's going to come up with something completely different .....


----------



## Pnjw (Apr 24, 2011)

Very interesting. I'd heard she'd stopped writing her religious books, but wasn't aware she was working on anything new. Will have to check it out. I think I read every single one of the vampire chronicles back in the day.


----------



## Riven Owler (Jul 9, 2011)

I loved Vampire Lestat, and read most of her vampire books.  I kind of phased out of those.  I read the first Jesus book, and I remember liking it, but I never sought another one.  I think there's something about her style that isn't for me anymore, which was why I stopped reading her in the first place.  Lestat was sure splendid though.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2011)

That's cool.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

> Book Geek Fact: Anne wrote this in response to the death of her daughter Michelle from Leukemia.


Wow, that's interesting. Sad, but interesting.

I was wondering about the romance issue, too. Half the reason I loved the vampire novels was because of the sensuality. My husband said that she had the art of tease down to a science, lol.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Woo Hoo! I just saw this on Amazon for release Valentine's Day 2012:



A daring new departure from the inspired creator of The Vampire Chronicles ("unrelentingly erotic . . . unforgettable"-The Washington Post), Lives of the Mayfair Witches ("Anne Rice will live on through the ages of literature"-San Francisco Chronicle), and the angels of The Songs of the Seraphim ("remarkable"-Associated Press). A whole new world-modern, sleek, high-tech-and at its center, a story as old and compelling as history: the making of a werewolf, reimagined and reinvented as only Anne Rice, teller of mesmerizing tales, conjurer extraordinaire of other realms, could create.

The time is the present.

The place, the rugged coast of Northern California. A bluff high above the Pacific. A grand mansion full of beauty and tantalizing history set against a towering redwood forest.

A young reporter on assignment from the San Francisco Observer . . . An older woman welcoming him into her magnificent family home that he has been sent to write about and that she must sell with some urgency . . . A chance encounter between two unlikely people . . . An idyllic night-shattered by horrific unimaginable violence, the young man inexplicably attacked-bitten-by a beast he cannot see in the rural darkness . . . A violent episode that sets in motion a terrifying yet seductive transformation, as the young man, caught between ecstasy and horror, between embracing who he is evolving into and fearing what he will become, soon experiences the thrill of the wolf gift.

As he resists the paradoxical pleasure and enthrallment of his wolfen savagery and delights in the power and (surprising) capacity for good, he is caught up in a strange and dangerous rescue and is desperately hunted as "the Man Wolf" by authorities, the media, and scientists (evidence of DNA threatens to reveal his dual existence) . . . As a new and profound love enfolds him, questions emerge that propel him deeper into his mysterious new world: questions of why and how he has been given this gift; of its true nature and the curious but satisfying pull towards goodness; of the profound realization that there may be others like him who are watching-guardian creatures who have existed throughout time who possess ancient secrets and alchemical knowledge. And throughout it all, the search for salvation for a soul tormented by a new realm of temptations, and the fraught, exhilarating journey, still to come, of being and becoming, fully, both wolf and man.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't know...  From that description it sounds like she's plugging werewolves into her vampires formula (the agony and the ecstasy.)


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Drawing a distinction between Good and Evil has always been a favorite theme for her.  Whether it's Louis and Claudia, the Talamasca or the Mayfairs, there is always an ongoing conversation around the nature of Evil .... This looks like it may be a typical Ricean novel in that context but I don't think itbwill just be a rehashing of earlier books.

At least I certainly hope so.  (Disclaimer:  I already pre-ordered my copy)


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Werewolves, I don't know. IMHO she wrote the never-to-be-topped vampire series. Some of her other books, like Taltos, nah. We'll see. She's certainly gone through a few stages in her comeback to the dark side.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> Drawing a distinction between Good and Evil has always been a favorite theme for her. Whether it's Louis and Claudia, the Talamasca or the Mayfairs, there is always an ongoing conversation around the nature of Evil .... This looks like it may be a typical Ricean novel in that context but I don't think itbwill just be a rehashing of earlier books.
> 
> At least I certainly hope so. (Disclaimer: I already pre-ordered my copy)


All fantasy is really about Good vs Evil.

I'm afraid I laughed though. Put me down as not an Anne Rice fan although I kind enjoyed Interview.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

I had thought my Anne Rice days were over, but I just started _The Witching Hour _ and can't put it down--her dense, gothic style and poetic horror is just what I need to survive the holiday season. This werewolf book sounds very intriguing. Anne Rice's sister, Alice Borchardt, wrote a werewolf series, but her writing is nowhere near the caliber of AR (at least IMHO).


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

JRTomlin said:


> All fantasy is really about Good vs Evil.


Isn't that a broad generalization? That's like expecting every story to have a moral...


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll read it for sure, although I've never read any of her other works, I'm just really into good Werewolf stories.

On a side not for anyone looking I highly recommend this one; http://www.amazon.com/Forsaken-Boy-werewolf-novel-ebook/dp/B0046A9V8M/ref=cm_cr-mr-title


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

belindaf said:


> I was a die hard Rice fan when I was a teen. I loved the Vampire Chronicles, the Mayfair witches, and even her Sleeping Beauty trilogy (ok, I was a naughty teen, apparently), but when she went to writing religious books, I just stopped reading her. It's like Metallica suddenly singing country music or something. I'm glad to see she's getting back to her paranormal roots and hope her years away haven't diluted her ability to write it.


 My sister introduced me to Anne Rice novels when I was a teenager. I loved the Vampire Chronicles. I read up to The Vampire Armand and then stopped. I read the first three Mayfair Witches stories but then lost touch with her books. I admire the woman a lot and wished she was able to do a lot more to prevent the movie: Queen of The Damned from happening.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

Geoffrey said:


> I'm curious how she's going to write werewolves in the Lovin' context. Her vampires were very sensual and asexual. Her Witches were a hot mess of fornication (which is not to say I didn't love the Mayfairs). I curious if these werewolves are going to be old school a la Lon Chaney Jr. or if they're going to be more like contemporary werewolf families .... Or if (and I hope) she's going to come up with something completely different .....


Her sister, Alice Borchardt, wrote a werewolf series that was pretty great. Very serious and believable. There was sex, romance, war, history, and very believable characters. 
http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Wolf-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423615/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
http://www.amazon.com/Night-Wolf-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423631/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-King-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423658/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3

If Anne's books come close to these, they will be wonderful reads and I will be waiting eagerly for them to come out! I enjoyed most of her Vampire series as well as the Mayfair Witches. Hot mess of fornication, indeed! Off to preorder The Wolf Gift!


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

flipside said:


> Isn't that a broad generalization? That's like expecting every story to have a moral...


Let's make a broader generalization. All fiction is about good, bad, and the places in between.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

KTaylor-Green said:


> Her sister, Alice Borchardt, wrote a werewolf series that was pretty great. Very serious and believable. There was sex, romance, war, history, and very believable characters.
> http://www.amazon.com/Silver-Wolf-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423615/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1
> http://www.amazon.com/Night-Wolf-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423631/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2
> http://www.amazon.com/Wolf-King-Legends-Wolves-Book/dp/0345423658/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_3
> ...


Thanks for the links, I'm going to check them out.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I had thought my Anne Rice days were over, but I just started _The Witching Hour _ and can't put it down--her dense, gothic style and poetic horror is just what I need to survive the holiday season. This werewolf book sounds very intriguing. Anne Rice's sister, Alice Borchardt, wrote a werewolf series, but her writing is nowhere near the caliber of AR (at least IMHO).


I love "The Witching Hour." It's a fantastic start to a saga she never really finished, alas. The second installment, "Lasher," I hated. The third, "Taltos," was better. And then she stopped without a conclusion. She wrote some crossovers between Mayfairs and the Vampires, but by then I stopped reading her so I have no idea how it all ends. If it ends at all.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

DYB said:


> I love "The Witching Hour." It's a fantastic start to a saga she never really finished, alas. The second installment, "Lasher," I hated. The third, "Taltos," was better. And then she stopped without a conclusion. She wrote some crossovers between Mayfairs and the Vampires, but by then I stopped reading her so I have no idea how it all ends. If it ends at all.


I fizzled on the vampire books--loved _Interview_ and loved _The Vampire Lestat _ even more, then couldn't get through any of the other ones. I expect a similar pattern with the Mayfair witch books. One nice thing, though, with Anne Rice's writing (at least for me) is even though I really enjoy some of her books and don't enjoy others, I never feel frustrated at the end of her books the way I do with a few other authors who like to end on cliffhangers and then wait years to release another title--for instance, _The Vampire Lestat _ is a complete story in and of itself. If all you ever read of the vampire books was that one, you would be okay. Not quite sure how she does this--it's not like she answers every single question or ties up every loose end in her books. Maybe it's because the stories are interesting character and setting studies more than fast-paced thrill rides. The gothic atmosphere and psychological tension provide the thrills in her books, and I don't need her to answer every question. I just enjoy being in that world while I'm there.


----------



## E.N. Gallant (Dec 16, 2011)

belindaf said:


> I was a die hard Rice fan when I was a teen. I loved the Vampire Chronicles, the Mayfair witches, and *even her Sleeping Beauty trilogy*...


I've never read an Anne Rice novel but I have read an excerpt of the first Sleeping Beauty book: it was page after page of perverts playing butt bongos. I can't imagine reading an entire book of that let alone a trilogy.

But she's sold millions of books, so maybe cheek-slapping is more widespread than my tightly-clenched, impenetrable mind had thought.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

E.N. Gallant said:


> I've never read an Anne Rice novel but I have read an excerpt of the first Sleeping Beauty book: it was page after page of perverts playing butt bongos. I can't imagine reading an entire book of that let alone a trilogy.
> 
> But she's sold millions of books, so maybe cheek-slapping is more widespread than my tightly-clenched, impenetrable mind had thought.


"The Sleeping Beauty" books are not standard Rice fair. In fact, she wrote that series under an alias _(A. N. Roquelaure)._ Her gothic/horror books are quite different, though occasionally sexually explicit as well. But not at all comparable to her erotica.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> I fizzled on the vampire books--loved _Interview_ and loved _The Vampire Lestat _ even more, then couldn't get through any of the other ones. I expect a similar pattern with the Mayfair witch books. One nice thing, though, with Anne Rice's writing (at least for me) is even though I really enjoy some of her books and don't enjoy others, I never feel frustrated at the end of her books the way I do with a few other authors who like to end on cliffhangers and then wait years to release another title--for instance, _The Vampire Lestat _ is a complete story in and of itself. If all you ever read of the vampire books was that one, you would be okay. Not quite sure how she does this--it's not like she answers every single question or ties up every loose end in her books. Maybe it's because the stories are interesting character and setting studies more than fast-paced thrill rides. The gothic atmosphere and psychological tension provide the thrills in her books, and I don't need her to answer every question. I just enjoy being in that world while I'm there.


Yeah....I agree with you about Vampire Chronicles being self-sustaining. To me the Vampire Chronicles should have ended with "The Tale of the Body Thief." That had a very nice ending with a bow tied around it; the story had come full circle (including Claudia!) But alas, Rice kept going and going and going and I stopped paying attention.

I don't mean to discourage you from reading "The Witching Hour," but the ending is a real cliffhanger. Not at all what she did with the Vampire books.  But it's a thrilling novel and the ending packs a punch!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

DYB said:


> I love "The Witching Hour." It's a fantastic start to a saga she never really finished, alas. The second installment, "Lasher," I hated. The third, "Taltos," was better. And then she stopped without a conclusion. She wrote some crossovers between Mayfairs and the Vampires, but by then I stopped reading her so I have no idea how it all ends. If it ends at all.


I tried to read Merrick but didn't get too far.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Russell Brooks said:


> I tried to read Merrick but didn't get too far.


Was that one of the crossovers?


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

DYB said:


> Was that one of the crossovers?


 yes it was, but I couldn't get too much in it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I gave up right after "The Vampire Armand."  I barely got through that, but I slugged it out because Armand is one of my favorite characters.  And then I just couldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the Vampire Chronicles and I like the Mayfair Witches but I think she lost herself a little when she started blending the two together.  I've read all her books up to the point she had her religious conversion and I think the upside to that period was she stopped writing those blended books and started in a completely different direction.  It was time to move on.

I had heard years ago that she was going to write a series about the Talamasca ... part of me wants it still but then I"m also thinking that would wrap back into these other stories so maybe they wouldn't be such a good thing.


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

DYB said:


> I gave up right after "The Vampire Armand." I barely got through that, but I slugged it out because Armand is one of my favorite characters. And then I just couldn't do it anymore.


 Same thing here. It was as though Ms Rice ran out of story ideas and just wrote it for fun.


----------



## martaszemik (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it's awesome and can't wait for the new work!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

It'll be worth taking a look at.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

DYB said:


> I don't mean to discourage you from reading "The Witching Hour," but the ending is a real cliffhanger. Not at all what she did with the Vampire books.  But it's a thrilling novel and the ending packs a punch!


Thanks for the warning! Cliffhangers drive me a little batbombs sometimes. What I'm really enjoying with _The Witching Hour_ right now are all the stories carefully packed within stories, especially the story of Deborah and Petyr. It reminds me of unpacking a box of beautifully creepy Halloween ornaments when you have no idea what you're going to unwrap next.

Someone recommended one of her earlier books Cry to Heaven to me and I'll probably try that one next. It's my understanding it's a stand-alone story. By then, perhaps, the werewolf book will be out!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

purplepen79 said:


> Thanks for the warning! Cliffhangers drive me a little batbombs sometimes. What I'm really enjoying with _The Witching Hour_ right now are all the stories carefully packed within stories, especially the story of Deborah and Petyr. It reminds me of unpacking a box of beautifully creepy Halloween ornaments when you have no idea what you're going to unwrap next.
> 
> Someone recommended one of her earlier books Cry to Heaven to me and I'll probably try that one next. It's my understanding it's a stand-alone story. By then, perhaps, the werewolf book will be out!


Oh yes, "Cry to Heaven" is magnificent. As is "The Feast of All Saints." These are non-horror books. More historical fiction. "Cry to Heaven" is about castrati.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

DYB said:


> Oh yes, "Cry to Heaven" is magnificent. As is "The Feast of All Saints." These are non-horror books. More historical fiction. "Cry to Heaven" is about castrati.


This. I love both books.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

DYB said:


> Oh yes, "Cry to Heaven" is magnificent. As is "The Feast of All Saints." These are non-horror books. More historical fiction. "Cry to Heaven" is about castrati.


Good to know--I really like how she writes about the past and how she creates atmosphere--I've noticed this particularly with the European sections of _The Witching Hour_, so I really look forward to _Cry to Heaven_.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

I love her.  I even loved her Christ bio-fic books.  Didn't like the books that followed, but honestly, when this woman is on her game her work is lyric, riveting, rich... gorgeous.

Psyched.  I'm in.


----------



## Brad Murgen (Oct 17, 2011)

About time she got around to werewolves... hopefully she doesn't screw them up like she did with the witches. _The Witching Hour_ was fantastic, my favorite novel of hers by far, but the sequels were very disappointing to me.


----------



## Elizabeth Black (Apr 8, 2011)

I prefer werewolves to vampires. As long as neither of them sparkle.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok, so has anyone finished this? I know I've got school stuff going on and that is part of the reason this is taking more time for me, but, honest? I just don't think it is as good as I remember her writing to be.


----------



## Shelia A. Huggins (Jan 20, 2011)

I hadn't read anything of hers in a while. Sounds like there may be some things out there I'll consider. Maybe I'll start with the werewolves.


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> ok, so has anyone finished this? I know I've got school stuff going on and that is part of the reason this is taking more time for me, but, honest? I just don't think it is as good as I remember her writing to be.


That's what I've heard from a couple friends who've started it. I'm going to borrow it from one of them when she's done.


----------



## JenniferCWagner (Mar 10, 2012)

I loved her Vampire Books. The Vampire Lestat and The Queen of the Damned were my favorites. She got me addicted to the vampire genre. Never read her witch books, but I could see getting into werewolves. I'll be curious to see how the reviews are.


----------



## Matt Larkin (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow, surprised I missed this before. I loved the first book of the Vampire series. I read books 2 and 3 and was interested, but not enough to try any after that. I only read the first of the Mayfair Witches books, but that was also good.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> ok, so has anyone finished this? I know I've got school stuff going on and that is part of the reason this is taking more time for me, but, honest? I just don't think it is as good as I remember her writing to be.


I finished it, and enjoyed it. While I don't think it was quite as satisfying as some of her earlier work, it was like listening to an old friend talk  Guess I'm a fan girl.


----------



## aileenpettigrew (Feb 29, 2012)

Oooh, this is the first time I have heard of this and it's rather exciting news. Not a huge "werewolf" person - but would read it if Anne Rice wrote it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

Geoffrey said:


> http://www.dreadcentral.com/news/46032/anne-rice-writing-new-werewolf-themed-book-wolf-gift (there's video there as well)
> 
> Hurray! From an interview with MTV at Comic-Con, Anne Rice has announced she's writing a new book and this time it's about Werewolves .... I trolled around the interwebs for more details but so far it looks like everyone is just reporting off this same interview. so good. I'm a definite fan and I'm glad she's moving away from her vampires and witches - I think she's done what she can with them ....
> 
> ... I do kinda hope there is an historical perspective to this new one and including the Talamasca would not disappoint me either ....


I can't wait to see what she does with them! YAY!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Just read The Wolf Gift and enjoyed it.  It doesn't have the depth of some of her other work, but it's a good story.  I think the ending just cries for a sequel.  Does anyone else agree?


----------

